# IMSI for ICSI



## All5

Hi,

DH has 1% good morphology, and 19% DNA fragmentation.

Our embryologist is suggesting that IMSI may increase our chances and we are looking at going abroad for it.

Has anyone else had this done...any thoughts?

And now I am posting...how do I put in my medical details at the bottom of my post


----------

